# nausea and dizziness



## courtneyb (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a patient who came in for dizziness/nausea due to medication and I am not sure how this should be coded.  Do I code nausea and dizzness or is there an ICD-9 that can be for both?  Please help!


----------



## hewitt (Aug 23, 2012)

I do not know of a combo code. My understanding is that coding separately is the option. Should use an E code to designate adverse affect and/or medication.


----------



## Loridaniell (Aug 23, 2012)

Are the nausea and dizziness a symptom?  Or are they the diagnosis?
edited portion:  Sorry...just re read your post and noticed the "due to medication" portion.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 23, 2012)

If the medication was correctly taken by the patient then this is an adverse effect code all the effects followed by the E code for the adverse effect by substance (find this in the table of drugs and chemicals).  If the patient took a medication incorrectly or some substance that was not prescribed or any medication with alcohol, then this is a poisoning, code the code for poisoning first, followed by the symptoms, followed by the E-code for accidental poisoning.


----------



## courtneyb (Aug 30, 2012)

After reading the doctors notes she stated that the nausea and dizziness were from Zoloft withdrawl.  I would not need an E code for that correct?  

Would I just use 292.0 for drug withdrawl or would I also code the nausea and dizziness?  It states withdrawal syndrome or symptoms so wouldn't those just be a symptom?

Thank you for helping I have only been doing this for a few months and am still unsure of a lot of diagnosis coding.


----------



## Manas maity (Aug 31, 2012)

I would suggest that assign code for nausea and dizziness as the principal diagnosis.  Additionally also assign code V58.69, and V15.81, Noncompliance with medical treatment, as additional diagnoses.
Code 292.0, Drug withdrawal syndrome, should be restricted for use for patients who is suffering from mental or behavioral disturbances due to drug withdrawal, regardless of the circumstances.  This is just a withdrawal symptoms but not a poisoning or an adverse effect, so 'E` code is not reported.

Thanks!


----------

